
Some Schools Actually Want Students To Play With Their Smartphones In Class - iProject
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2012/10/03/162148883/some-schools-actually-want-students-to-play-with-their-smartphones-in-class
======
ecounysis
I think it would be even better for schools if we could get an OLPC (or some
device that runs sugar linux) with touchscreen.

